# I'm done



## whatisthis (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm done feeling like this. I'm stuck and can't get out. Peace.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I get to that place like once a week. Please don't kill yourself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

whatisthis said:


> I'm done feeling like this. I'm stuck and can't get out. Peace.


Don't kill yourself! Suicide is never the solution.







...Please?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not sure what to say but seriously, just as it came, it can go away, hope must stay alive


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey man, not yet. Try a couple more things first. Try the supplements pregnenolone (Vitamin World stores carries it)...and huperazine-A (found it at Wegmans grocery store). Huperazine is actually a component found in club moss. In case what you are suffering from is the negative symptoms of schizophrenia these supplements have been found in different scientific studies to be very helpful (try googling negative symptoms + schizophrenia + pregnenolone or huperazine). No drugs at the moment help the negative symptoms of schizophrenia which is a lot like dp/dr. So give these a try first. I bought some myself but am a little scared to take them at the moment cuz there's a huge warning on the label for the pregnenolone. It increases testosterone and it could lead to prostate cancer (if it runs in your family), baldness, and a whole bunch more of potentially serious side effects. But hey if you're desperate enuff give it a try.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

BTW, the huperzine is in a "brain formula" supplement that also has vinpocetine and something else that I can't remember. It's found in the vitamin/holistic section at Wegman's grocery store in a carton box (not a bottle). It also carries a few warnings on it as well. You can also get a tea made from club moss that might have enuff huperazine in it to feel something. I think I'll try that first. Not sure what moss tea would taste like though (bleh).


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Go check out some of the success storys and that might make you feel a little better.


----------



## whatisthis (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Sorry if it came across as I was going to peace out and do something stupid. I more or less just meant that I am sick of feeling like this and feel completely stuck. My brain is stuck in this repeating pattern of dp that is so hard to shake. I haven't had one of my "moments of clarity" in a long time. Those little tidbits would be faint, but at least give me some insight into how life could be. Sometimes I feel I've missed the boat and there's no going back, I'm permanently messed, but of course that's not true. There is always tomorrow to do something different. I guess my problem is that I don't do anything different and am frustrated when nothing changes. Who'd a thought? Doing the same damn thing will provide the same damn results. I need to shake something up in my life. But what?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

whatisthis said:


> I haven't had one of my "moments of clarity" in a long time


Same here.. I miss those moments where I would sort of 'wake up' and think positive


----------

